# FakeRAID won't autoload..

## Simba7

I have a separate system with a 2GB Hard Drive and a 2x2TB Drives on a sil3512a controller.

Well, I've went through my kernel several times and it still won't auto engage the array unless I type "dmraid -a y" every time, which is getting annoying.

How can I fix this problem?

----------

## chithanh

You need to have a dmraid capable initramfs in order to detect fakeraid at boot. genkernel can create one for you (will work with non-genkernel kernels too if you exclude kernel modules). Then boot with the dodmraid kernel parameter.

----------

## Simba7

 *chithanh wrote:*   

> You need to have a dmraid capable initramfs in order to detect fakeraid at boot. genkernel can create one for you (will work with non-genkernel kernels too if you exclude kernel modules). Then boot with the dodmraid kernel parameter.

 

Why should I, though? The OS drive is on a separate drive away from the RAID. All it needs to do is activate the FakeRAID before it automounts everything in fstab. That way it's seen and can be mounted.

I just made a script that mounts it during "boot" since it didn't work with "sysinit" (which is after it mounts everything in fstab). It's a quick fix, but it's working.

----------

## Caligatio

I was going to post here and link to my thread about the same issue.. but it looks like you posted in there too.  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-815483.html

I just ended up making an initramfs.

----------

